# Post Your Fuzz Pedals!



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Please show your pedal collection related to Fuzz circuits

Left to Right

Skreddy Screwdriver - hybrid fuzz treble booster OD
Skreddy Mayo
Skreddy Pink Flesh
Skreddy Lunar Module w/DSOM graphics
Lovepedal 200 lbs


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice...Betcha that cost a few bucks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Awww. I thought there was gonna be clips. Who cares what they _look_ like?

My DIY Muff...The Golden Triangle:

http://ian.coastpedalboards.com/sounds/superdelay/demo1.mp3 (last 1/3 of that clip, right after the Chris Isaak stuff)
http://ian.coastpedalboards.com/sounds/superdelay/demo3.mp3 (through a reverse delay)


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Awww. I thought there was gonna be clips. Who cares what they _look_ like?
> 
> My DIY Muff...The Golden Triangle:
> 
> ...


+1

Here's mine, wait, this one is Mooh's that I built for him. 








A Sili-face for lots of fuzzy crunch.









A duel New Clipper/Blue Clipper clone.

And finally...


The only one I've ever painted and probably the last one to be painted for awhile...










Mark Hammer's Chaos. 

All DIY.
I should make some sound clips someday...


----------



## Wounded Paw (May 1, 2008)




----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Wheeman said:


> +1
> 
> Here's mine, wait, this one is Mooh's that I built for him.
> 
> ...


Wheeman, those are awesome DIY boxes using a electrical box!:rockon:

No question, The Rock and Roll attitude with those for sure!evilGuitar:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Once upon a time, electrical junction boxes represented a cost-effective alternative to Hammond-style boxes. Bit by bit, though, the availability of Hammond boxes, and especially lower-cost Taiwanese alternatives, has improved as has the pricing, and other desirable options like powder-coating. Given the substantially easier machinability of Hammond-style boxes, at this point it doesn't really make sense to opt for junction boxes unless one particularly likes their appearance, is absolutely desperate to have something boxed for a gig that night, or has some unusual configuration of components, boards, and/or batteries that necessitates the dimensions of a junction box.

For a while there, though, people were doing some real nice work with them.

BTW, how'd you like the sound of the Chaos?


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Once upon a time, electrical junction boxes represented a cost-effective alternative to Hammond-style boxes. Bit by bit, though, the availability of Hammond boxes, and especially lower-cost Taiwanese alternatives, has improved as has the pricing, and other desirable options like powder-coating. Given the substantially easier machinability of Hammond-style boxes, at this point it doesn't really make sense to opt for junction boxes unless one particularly likes their appearance, is absolutely desperate to have something boxed for a gig that night, or has some unusual configuration of components, boards, and/or batteries that necessitates the dimensions of a junction box.
> 
> For a while there, though, people were doing some real nice work with them.
> 
> BTW, how'd you like the sound of the Chaos?


The problem with the Hammond-style boxes is the availability in my area. So its either order them online or use the junction boxes. They are a hell of a lot easier to work with like you said.

The Chaos is amazing. I did notice that there is a huge difference in the gain control at the last quarter turn going from mild to screaming in a flash. Its much easier to get a high, screaming sound without any nasty noise and squealing if I use a cranked booster and another overdrive. Thanks for the schematic!


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

That's my Ram's Head Big Muff along with the Lunar Module I just sold


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wheeman said:


> The Chaos is amazing. I did notice that there is a huge difference in the gain control at the last quarter turn going from mild to screaming in a flash. Its much easier to get a high, screaming sound without any nasty noise and squealing if I use a cranked booster and another overdrive. Thanks for the schematic!


That feedback pleases me. Thank you. The drive tweaking is a simple matter of changing the pot taper so that the gain in stage 1 changes more gradually. Read the article called "The Secret Life of Pots" over at GEOFEX (http://www.geofex.com) to find out how to do it to your tastes.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's my fave, can't even remember how, when, or where I got it (2 pics):



















A real sweet oldie!
-Mikey


----------

